# No tear stains - dry dog food



## drclee

Hi All,
For those of you whose malts do NOT have any tear stains, can you please respond with what dry kibble (only) you feed him/her? I am trying to pinpoint the cause of Jill's staining, and would like to compile a list for future reference. Thank you in advance!


----------



## princessre

Orijen fish


----------



## Cosy

NB Sweet Potato and Venison


----------



## ilovemymaltese

NB Duck and potato, NB ultra Premium and Chicken Noodle Soup for the Dog Lovers Soul


----------



## coco

Coco had some pretty bad tear stains until I changed to Merrick Cowboy Cookout. Good luck! She never had them when she was on Canidae, but they added rosemary to their formula, so I had to switch.


----------



## momtoboo

Natural Balance Sweet Potato & Venison & Natural Balance Original Ultra Reduced Calorie Formula.


----------



## dwerten

newman's own organic


----------



## maggieh

Fromms chicken a la veg


----------



## LJSquishy

Both London & Preston eat Natural Balance Sweet Potato & Venison. Preston has staining but he is only 4 months old and is teething. London tears a lot, but does not stain.


----------



## Maglily

Innova - adult small bites
Wellness - Small breed super 5 mix



Taste of the Wild (high praire) caused staining


----------



## mom2bijou

I would say try NB sweet potatoe and venison or NB sweet potatoe and fish. B&E didnt' do well on the venison but when we switched to the fish I saw results within a few weeks. Other members have done great on the venison though...so I would say if you consider NB food...try either one! Good luck!


----------



## drclee

Thanks for all your replies. I switched Jill to NB sweet potatoe and fish. I know it takes time, so I will continue to watch and see if the tear stains improve or go away!


----------



## mom2bijou

QUOTE (drclee @ Jul 28 2009, 10:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=810746


> Thanks for all your replies. I switched Jill to NB sweet potatoe and fish. I know it takes time, so I will continue to watch and see if the tear stains improve or go away![/B]


Just another thought...do you give the fluffs yogurt daily by any chance? Plain natural yogurt is not only good for their digestion but also can help keep stains away.


----------



## Maria71

Wellness Super5 Small Breed


----------



## cleooscar

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Jul 28 2009, 02:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=810809


> QUOTE (drclee @ Jul 28 2009, 10:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=810746





> Thanks for all your replies. I switched Jill to NB sweet potatoe and fish. I know it takes time, so I will continue to watch and see if the tear stains improve or go away![/B]


Just another thought...do you give the fluffs yogurt daily by any chance? Plain natural yogurt is not only good for their digestion but also can help keep stains away.
[/B][/QUOTE]

My 3 fluffs are on NB Duck & Potatoes right now. They were on NB Venison before but didn't seem to like it and they're not that crazy about the duck either. I would like to try the sweet potatoe and fish next so would love to hear how it works out for you. They all used to have really bad tear stain before when they were on Canidae. But then back in March we changed their food to NB and started to give them yogurt and buttermilk powder. All the tear stains are gone now. Yippee!


----------



## drclee

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Jul 28 2009, 11:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=810809


> QUOTE (drclee @ Jul 28 2009, 10:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=810746





> Thanks for all your replies. I switched Jill to NB sweet potatoe and fish. I know it takes time, so I will continue to watch and see if the tear stains improve or go away![/B]


Just another thought...do you give the fluffs yogurt daily by any chance? Plain natural yogurt is not only good for their digestion but also can help keep stains away.
[/B][/QUOTE]


I tried the yogurt for a while, but there was no difference. I'll give the NB sweet potatoe and fish some time and hopefully see a difference!


----------

